# Guitar Top Crack



## Tysn23 (Jul 20, 2021)

Hey all,

I bought a Taylor 114E for around 550 CAD only to figure out it has what seems to be beginning of a hairline crack (due to lack of humidity in the guitar). It has 2 such breakouts. (See attached picture.)

I tried to torch some flashlight from inside the guitar to see if the light is coming out the other way, to check if these cracks are deep but it seems like they are not cracked all the way as no light comes through it.

Can someone please guitar me on how to approach it or should I have not bought it?

Any response is appreciated, Thanks-DJ


----------



## Smylight (Jun 28, 2016)

Spread a few drops of naphta over the cracks. You'll most certainly se it seep through the cracks inside (use a mirror to see). Then get a qualified luthier to fix this as soon as possible to minimize visible scars. Don't run your fingers over it as body oil will contaminate the plain wood and it'll remain dirty even after being fixed.


----------



## Tysn23 (Jul 20, 2021)

Smylight said:


> Spread a few drops of naphta over the cracks. You'll most certainly se it seep through the cracks inside (use a mirror to see). Then get a qualified luthier to fix this as soon as possible to minimize visible scars. Don't run your fingers over it as body oil will contaminate the plain wood and it'll remain dirty even after being fixed.


Thanks Mate.


----------



## NashvilleDeluxe (Feb 7, 2018)

Is the crack only on the lower bout, or does it continue on the soundhole side, as well? A good luthier will do an underside inspection, stabilize the crack at 45% humidity (it's probably just a lacquer crack) and do a fill with #10 (watery) superglue or similar. It may still be visible afterwards, but it will future-proof the spread of the damage. If the humidity change was extreme, there may be a bridge re-glue down the road, but I doubt it. 

As to the buyer's remorse, I believe these are over $1000 new, so you got a good price even after you pay for the repair. If it was through a dealer, you might convince to them go splitsies on the repair bill. 
Will at @la grange guitar workshop (FB)


----------



## Tysn23 (Jul 20, 2021)

NashvilleDeluxe said:


> Is the crack only on the lower bout, or does it continue on the soundhole side, as well? A good luthier will do an underside inspection, stabilize the crack at 45% humidity (it's probably just a lacquer crack) and do a fill with #10 (watery) superglue or similar. It may still be visible afterwards, but it will future-proof the spread of the damage. If the humidity change was extreme, there may be a bridge re-glue down the road, but I doubt it.
> 
> As to the buyer's remorse, I believe these are over $1000 new, so you got a good price even after you pay for the repair. If it was through a dealer, you might convince to them go splitsies on the repair bill.
> Will at @la grange guitar workshop (FB)



I tried to check the inside with a video camera and this is what I could click.

Do you think this has been worked on? If yes, does it seem like a work sturdy enough not to worry?

Let me know your thought mate.

Regards, - DJ


----------



## Smylight (Jun 28, 2016)

Someone definitely repaired a crack in there. Now you really need to see a luthier to make sure those cracks are well repaired and stable. They might very well be. And maybe not.


----------



## NashvilleDeluxe (Feb 7, 2018)

Ooh...you've got yourself a known and hidden defect. I'm not sure of the nature of the transaction, but if it wasn't out the back of a windowless van, you might want to chat with the seller.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Everything made of wood can be repaired. Your guitar is a relatively straight forward job for a competent luthier. It‘s worth the time and money and won’t diminish the tone or projection.

Folks here can recommend someone to fix it. Where are you?


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Smylight said:


> Someone definitely repaired a crack in there. Now you really need to see a luthier to make sure those cracks are well repaired and stable. They might very well be. And maybe not.


100% right, look if any Taylor service repair in you area. If no see a qualified luthier, not anybody


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

NashvilleDeluxe said:


> A good luthier will do an underside inspection, stabilize the crack at 45% humidity (it's probably just a lacquer crack) and do a fill with #10 (watery) superglue or similar.


Don't use superglue. It can seep into the crack and make an impenetrable barrier that will render the crack unrepairable. You can use a thicker superglue to drop fill gaps in the finish. I would rarely use it on an acoustic guitar though. It's really not that much trouble to paint or wipe a thin line of finish over the crack if need be. 
I repair more Taylors than any other brand- especially the lower tier Taylors.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

This good quality guitar need a repair by a pro


----------



## Smylight (Jun 28, 2016)

zztomato said:


> Don't use superglue. It can seep into the crack and make an impenetrable barrier that will render the crack unrepairable. You can use a thicker superglue to drop fill gaps in the finish. I would rarely use it on an acoustic guitar though. It's really not that much trouble to paint or wipe a thin line of finish over the crack if need be.
> I repair more Taylors than any other brand- especially the lower tier Taylors.


+1 on superglue. Plus the finish looks satin to me so no drop-fills either. I also see more Taylor’s than anything else, but they’re very popular here in Quebec City so that might tilt the balance.

Edit : plus we have a super-rough climate for guitars round here.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Don't fix it with any glue if you don't know what you do or if you don't know whose skills the suggestion comes from.

A poorly done repair that has to be corrected afterwards is much more difficult than doing the original repair. If you care about your guitar consult a competent luthier


----------



## Eric Reesor (Jan 26, 2020)

A small jumbo that my brother built two years ago cracked because the box was stored for over 10 years before assembly in an unheated garage in Kamloops BC. It even developed a slight inward bow instead of a standard outward arch. He repaired the crack and set it up with a bridge and a neck angle to compensate for the inward arch. It plays beautifully and sounds incredible. We both thought that it would be a dog, but it turned out to be the sweetest sounding small jumbo he has built.

Your guitar has had splints put on to keep the cracks from opening up and the rest is now cosmetics. IMO if it stays stable and sounds good don't mess with it. 

Guitars are funny creatures, sometimes the ones that have ugly wood with uneven grain and cracks can blow the doors off cosmetically perfect trailer queens. If your main thing is looks then sell it to someone else but if it sounds and plays great why mess with it?


----------

